# Afternoon Run 8.5lber



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Jayce and I made a quick run yesterday afternoon, in the water at 3 out by 5:30. Throwing a TTF Trout Killer electric chicken. One 28" 8.5lb pig (my largest trout to date) and 4 more fish between 4.5-5.3lb. Was a great quick hit!!!!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish.... the background in that shot says a lot for the location


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

like where he is fishing is a big secrete! 25 years ago if you saw 4 or 5 boats up there it was crowded.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Capt. David.. Its private water in there and you know it. So many people blur shots its kind of funny sometimes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yall are killin me with these beautiful trout...i need to go fishing in yalls neck of the woods. Nice trout!


-mac-


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to go!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

there goes the neighborhood... haha congrats. nice trout.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW..................... good luck catching fish in that area again


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice!!!! Congrats on PB!!!!

TTF


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

going there rite now! jk.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Josh! Way to go on changing the back ground so nobody really knows where you caught that pig. Everyone is going to head to the wrong bay now. Congrats.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet, nice trout and congrats on PB!


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful shot regardless of what we learn from the background. Awesome fish, congrats on the PB!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice fish!!


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice catch. Itchin to go out.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice catch and great fish!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish! Congrats!

Oh, I called Horatio from CSI - he and his team took that photo, looked at the shadows and background and gave me the exact coordinates, time of day and he could even give tide speed and wind speed based on the ripples in the water! Headed there tomorrow....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feed from most. It was an awesome feeling and to do it on a rod I built. For the numerous PM's I received about thanks for blowing the spot if that is the only one you have then you might want to fish some more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Why does everyone on here think that theres big trout only on the water where pictures are taken? Dont forget why theres no more replys on the fishing reports section...just saying, yall can get mad if you want, its kinda comical


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful fish by the way!


-mac-


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

jcambron3P said:


> Thanks for the positive feed from most. It was an awesome feeling and to do it on a rod I built. For the numerous PM's I received about thanks for blowing the spot if that is the only one you have then you might want to fish some more.


lol, priceless response. Amen brotha.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I need some more info on the rod? What did you build? Nice fish.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol people make me laugh, specially after a hard day at work, nice fish, life is too short to get bent over something like that 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Very nice fish....congrats on your pb!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice solid trout.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

nice catch


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Dawg said:


> I need some more info on the rod? What did you build? Nice fish.


7' MHX HM blank med fast with fuji guides and seat. Super light weight with a great back bone.

Thanks for compliments it was a great trip, hoping to try some more this weekend.


----------



## Big Kahunaz (Apr 21, 2009)

*Location?*

Surely this can't be the location? :texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw him catch that fish in sabine lake lol.Ok on a serious note I did hit my prop on something going through that pass to the ship channel from that area do not take a short cut to the right stay in the middle than go north in the ship channel where there are no fish.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is comical... Blur the pic before someone sees where im fishing. Trust me, people know


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

saltie dawg said:


> Nice fish.... the background in that shot says a lot for the location


Nah, the picture was taken from a different spot.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice feech Congrats on the PB. I hope you got a pic facing the sun too. Excellent Catch


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Kahunaz said:


> Surely this can't be the location? :texasflag
> View attachment 446722


Close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

....trout still there guys!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltie dawg said:


> Nice fish.... the background in that shot says a lot for the location


Lots of tourneys won in the winter in that area.


----------



## brett favre (Sep 21, 2006)

*backgroud pics*

Fun to watch all the picture searchers go to work disecting backgrounds. If you would spend half as much time tryin to find out where we fish, and more time actually fishing you would be better off! We stopped specifically under those power lines with bayport in the background on purpose. This spot aint some big secret. If you live at our end of the bay, you would have fished it for twenty years like the rest of us. Use a little less time searching for pics and little more time on the water looking for bait, mud and shell like the rest of us. That fish was caught in north trinity! Along with several other nice fish from several boats. Got the desired results from the pic though!! thanks


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

brett favre said:


> Fun to watch all the picture searchers go to work disecting backgrounds. If you would spend half as much time tryin to find out where we fish, and more time actually fishing you would be better off! We stopped specifically under those power lines with bayport in the background on purpose. This spot aint some big secret. If you live at our end of the bay, you would have fished it for twenty years like the rest of us. Use a little less time searching for pics and little more time on the water looking for bait, mud and shell like the rest of us. That fish was caught in north trinity! Along with several other nice fish from several boats. Got the desired results from the pic though!! thanks


 i am supposed to fall for that one? good fish by the way just wish next time be a little more secretative


----------



## brett favre (Sep 21, 2006)

*jwad*

you dont have to fall for aything. Evb knows there fish there!! teaching someone a lesson in courtesy!


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good lord on the detectives lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish there were ten more pages on this thread.....I'm getting sleepy here at work and it could keep me a wake a little while longer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys could always look at my pics and find out where to catch a single 16" flounder in south texas...


-mac-


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

It's a seven year cycle! Better get em before they are gone.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

This is why i always blurr the background out of my pics. I messed up once earlier this year and that area got burnt out by other waders. Yeah im not saying that the area i was in is a big secert or anything but i had been one of the first guys wading that area this year. Trust me i know i spend more time in that area than most people do. There are some people that will key in on certain backgrounds and fish the area and some look at the background to give an idea of what structure the fish are holding on. With the more and more people fishing ( esp wading ) in the winter, time big trout holes are becoming few and far between. Hell 10 years ago you didnt see this many people on the water in Dec and surely didnt guys wading in 30 degree weather. I can remember back in high school we would wade in Burnet and you wouldnt see anyone else out of the boat, but know that a way different stroy. So in reguards to the picture that was taken some of us wish you would have altered the background just to try and keep some of these areas with less boat traffic.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Doesnt take a detective to figure out where that pic was taken, it will be an on-the -water boat show full of potlickers from here on out.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

slickfish said:


> It's a seven year cycle! Better get em before they are gone.


 You do more talking than any1 I know. Did you find those reds?


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Just curious if anybody has been there since this thread? Its probably gonna keep people out of there from fear of being called a potlicker! Ya' think ??!!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I enjoy just going out and finding the fish. Leaving the ramp with no game plan just taking off (with the wind in consideration) and looking for fish. I've been told I'm kinda hard headed by people I fish with. But I believe if you want to become a better or a good fisherman you have to be willing to learn not just got to some wavepoint on your GPS.


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

brett favre said:


> Fun to watch all the picture searchers go to work disecting backgrounds. If you would spend half as much time tryin to find out where we fish, and more time actually fishing you would be better off! We stopped specifically under those power lines with bayport in the background on purpose. This spot aint some big secret. If you live at our end of the bay, you would have fished it for twenty years like the rest of us. Use a little less time searching for pics and little more time on the water looking for bait, mud and shell like the rest of us. That fish was caught in north trinity! Along with several other nice fish from several boats. Got the desired results from the pic though!! thanks


Congrats to the OP for a PB.. And Congrats to brett. It took over 5 years for your first post. OP gets the recruit award for getting you to hit the reply button... twice now...

These threads get ruined by BS... And the BS wont stop till it gets more heated up and then closed..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice fish caught with picture should be humbling not crumbling .Its ok to take pictures anywhere you want and guess what its ok to fish anywhere you want.


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. Man, people are so gay. I bet there were so many boats smashing into reef today in the fog over there because they have no idea about that area. Tabbs bay is no secret, but keep fishing west bay.


----------



## brett favre (Sep 21, 2006)

Lol @ all these responses. I might as well make it three. I generally just listen, but enough is enough. Capt Brent is right. I think that the internet has created alot of Flash in the pan fisherman. A good fishig spot is created over a period of time where an angler has learned the water, as well as how and what the fish are gonna eat!! Ten years ago our end of the bay was mostly empty. Now were covered up. So what!
I like the challenge of finding new spots.......Makes you a better angler!! Just because you kow where to go dont mean you know how to catch them. I hope evb finds there own big fish this year. It is so much more rewarding! Good luck ad tight lines!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Who loves Burnett? I love Burnett.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

brett favre said:


> Lol @ all these responses. I might as well make it three. I generally just listen, but enough is enough. Capt Brent is right. I think that the internet has created alot of Flash in the pan fisherman. A good fishig spot is created over a period of time where an angler has learned the water, as well as how and what the fish are gonna eat!! Ten years ago our end of the bay was mostly empty. Now were covered up. So what!
> I like the challenge of finding new spots.......Makes you a better angler!! Just because you kow where to go dont mean you know how to catch them. I hope evb finds there own big fish this year. It is so much more rewarding! Good luck ad tight lines!


Keep listening then, nobody cares what you like. Send me pics


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Them fish have three eyes, congrats. Look out for acid rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good news, lots of room

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

It used to be me, Rudy Grigar and the gill netters that waded there until you showed up. ...pfft. Capt Bill syndrome is what my diagnosis is...the bay is mine and this is my spot...keep those fish down, I have a trip tomorrow. :ac550:



Capt. Juarez said:


> This is why i always blurr the background out of my pics. I messed up once earlier this year and that area got burnt out by other waders. Yeah im not saying that the area i was in is a big secert or anything but i had been one of the first guys wading that area this year. Trust me i know i spend more time in that area than most people do. There are some people that will key in on certain backgrounds and fish the area and some look at the background to give an idea of what structure the fish are holding on. With the more and more people fishing ( esp wading ) in the winter, time big trout holes are becoming few and far between. Hell 10 years ago you didnt see this many people on the water in Dec and surely didnt guys wading in 30 degree weather. I can remember back in high school we would wade in Burnet and you wouldnt see anyone else out of the boat, but know that a way different stroy. So in reguards to the picture that was taken some of us wish you would have altered the background just to try and keep some of these areas with less boat traffic.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Capt. Juarez said:


> This is why i always blurr the background out of my pics. I messed up once earlier this year and that area got burnt out by other waders. Yeah im not saying that the area i was in is a big secert or anything but i had been one of the first guys wading that area this year. Trust me i know i spend more time in that area than most people do. There are some people that will key in on certain backgrounds and fish the area and some look at the background to give an idea of what structure the fish are holding on. With the more and more people fishing ( esp wading ) in the winter, time big trout holes are becoming few and far between. Hell 10 years ago you didnt see this many people on the water in Dec and surely didnt guys wading in 30 degree weather. I can remember back in high school we would wade in Burnet and you wouldnt see anyone else out of the boat, but know that a way different stroy. So in reguards to the picture that was taken some of us wish you would have altered the background just to try and keep some of these areas with less boat traffic.


HAHAHAHA I remember that slip up you had, you were trying to sell it off as being in Trinity and the whole time you had a picture with the Lynchburg Ferry in the background.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

parts henry said:


> It used to be me, Rudy Grigar and the gill netters that waded there until you showed up. ...pfft. Capt Bill syndrome is what my diagnosis is...the bay is mine and this is my spot...keep those fish down, I have a trip tomorrow. :ac550:


I was there also 20+ years ago. That used to be my walk in spot before they put up the fence.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Just make sure you do not eat fish out of this area or you may not be able to fish this spot again. I refuse to eat galveston fish. As these responses conclude the more Galveston fish you eat the more the brain deterioates.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Great fish. Its crazy the **** people go through to hide a location...Why even post a report? Saw a guy post a report last week of some nice fish then lied about the bay they came out of...once again, why even post a report? In his case it definatly didnt detour the traffic from the bay, shoreline where the fish were really taken. If you're that concerned about others finding "your" fish, then keep it to yourself..


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

MIKE S. said:


> Great fish. Its crazy the **** people go through to hide a location...Why even post a report? Saw a guy post a report last week of some nice fish then lied about the bay they came out of...once again, why even post a report? In his case it definatly didnt detour the traffic from the bay, shoreline where the fish were really taken. If you're that concerned about others finding "your" fish, then keep it to yourself..


because it's more of a "bragging report" than fishing report.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

brett favre said:


> Lol @ all these responses. I might as well make it three. I generally just listen, but enough is enough. Capt Brent is right. I think that the internet has created alot of Flash in the pan fisherman. A good fishig spot is created over a period of time where an angler has learned the water, as well as how and what the fish are gonna eat!! Ten years ago our end of the bay was mostly empty. Now were covered up. So what!
> I like the challenge of finding new spots.......Makes you a better angler!! Just because you kow where to go dont mean you know how to catch them. I hope evb finds there own big fish this year. It is so much more rewarding! Good luck ad tight lines!


 10-5 There Big Dawg


----------



## Saltwater Fisherman (Jan 4, 2012)

I just had to add a comment after reading all the posts. A fishing buddy and I fished this area about 6 to 7 years. The last time was about 5 years ago. During that time we NEVER SAW another serious fisherman, in boat or wadding, an occational bait fisherman only.
One-post states that he and Rudy Grigar fished . Guess what, none of these fisherman in this post fished these area when we fished it, unless it was on the weekend, we never fished on weekends. My buddy and I know how to fish that area as good or better than anyone in the Galveston Bay area including all the fishing guides.
Now about the picture with ever thing but the GPS cordinance in it. With thousands of fishing boats in our area ready to pounce on an area like this I think it is stupid to post a picture like this. He could have easily have turned the boat looking toward the open bay to take picture. This area can only handle one or two boats at a time.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Saltwater Fisherman said:


> I just had to add a comment after reading all the posts. A fishing buddy and I fished this area about 6 to 7 years. The last time was about 5 years ago. During that time we NEVER SAW another serious fisherman, in boat or wadding, an occational bait fisherman only.
> One-post states that he and Rudy Grigar fished . Guess what, none of these fisherman in this post fished these area when we fished it, unless it was on the weekend, we never fished on weekends. My buddy and I know how to fish that area as good or better than anyone in the Galveston Bay area including all the fishing guides.
> Now about the picture with ever thing but the GPS cordinance in it. With thousands of fishing boats in our area ready to pounce on an area like this I think it is stupid to post a picture like this. He could have easily have turned the boat looking toward the open bay to take picture. This area can only handle one or two boats at a time.


 Fish wasn't caught in that area! Just went over there and took the picture to get this kind of rise out of people.


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

Saltwater Fisherman said:


> My buddy and I know how to fish that area as good or better than anyone in the Galveston Bay area including all the fishing guides.
> Now about the picture with ever thing but the GPS cordinance in it. With thousands of fishing boats in our area ready to pounce on an area like this I think it is stupid to post a picture like this.


 You are entitled to your opinion about how we should have taken the picture. Apparently you have so much time to fish and are so great that you did not read the thread very well or your comprehension is that of a elementary school child. It was stated earlier that the fish was not caught there. It was taken for a special friend (THERE IS ALWAYS CLEARLAKE).

Now on the statement you are the best in the area including the guides. That is a pretty broad statement. I would love to see you up a against a couple of the guides from the area, I have fished with them, they win tournaments. What have you done to make such a statement.....

trying to get to ten pages...:rotfl:


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Still a nice fish where ever you caught her. Hoping it was CPR for her sake. Hard to post without doing a black out. Good news it it cleans out the rest of the Bay system since that is probably the only 8-9 lb trout in the whole bay system and everyone is up there trying to find her sister. 

It is that time of year. Who knows what you will catch the next trip.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

All of this over a trout?? C'mon people, area? Makes for a couple good belly laughs!!! FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

jcambron3P said:


> You are entitled to your opinion about how we should have taken the picture. Apparently you have so much time to fish and are so great that you did not read the thread very well or your comprehension is that of a elementary school child. It was stated earlier that the fish was not caught there. It was taken for a special friend (THERE IS ALWAYS CLEARLAKE).
> 
> Now on the statement you are the best in the area including the guides. That is a pretty broad statement. I would love to see you up a against a couple of the guides from the area, I have fished with them, they win tournaments. What have you done to make such a statement.....
> 
> trying to get to ten pages...:rotfl:


There really is no reason to be calling someone names or pointing out possible reading comprehension disorders. You stated that you took the picture at this location to stir the pot and the desired effect has come from it. If this was your intention then, you won, there is no reason to keep defending it. Oh and I only see 2 pages not 10.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

You should all start a fight that'd be cool


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

topwatrout said:


> You should all start a fight that'd be cool


Nah! Everytime I get in a fight on the computer I hurt my hand on the monitor.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

topwatrout said:


> You should all start a fight that'd be cool


lets rumble.....


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

cpthook said:


> Just make sure you do not eat fish out of this area or you may not be able to fish this spot again. I refuse to eat galveston fish. As these responses conclude the more Galveston fish you eat the more the brain deterioates.


I even more convinced it's what's in the fish fueling this thread.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch! Anybody would love to catch a fish like that!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great fish and congrats on the PB! Now who is meeting who in the parking lot? LOL at this thread and the responses.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

cpthook said:


> I even more convinced it's what's in the fish fueling this thread.


Is that what is wrong with me?


----------



## el truchador (Aug 16, 2011)

I was there this AM and caught this hog -


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Really? jezzeeeee! Dang Guys.............

Good fish.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

That pic was taken about a half mile from a well-used public boat ramp. It's a super secret spot though!
Great fish, pay no mind to the super-awesome-I-already-knew-about-that-spot haters.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

did you mean 5.8?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

At ROLLOVER PAS i was catching many big specks fishing on jig with long rods (over 10') build by me on fly blanks+extension,FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB.+fluorocarbon leader.

You can see one 8.5lb speckled trout


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And the rig use to catch the fish


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## el truchador (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeez Old timer! You're busting my spot!!! You should photoshop out all that rust!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Fisherman (Jan 4, 2012)

*Location of big fish catch.*



hammerdown said:


> Fish wasn't caught in that area! Just went over there and took the picture to get this kind of rise out of people.


Like anyone believes that!!
Should have posted this early.
Trying to learn how to post picture with post.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Doesn't matter. They are going to close that spot. I just thought that may be a conspiricy by guides so that poor folks have to pay them to have a boat to fish from.


el truchador said:


> Jeez Old timer! You're busting my spot!!! You should photoshop out all that rust!!!!


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

cpthook said:


> I even more convinced it's what's in the fish fueling this thread.


 Lol. This thread is a trip.....fish on fellas!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

there are no small or big trout in tabbs bay.you people should not let people make you think that there are.that big fish was caught on the south side of the fred hartman on a m52.there I said it.


----------



## Saltwater Fisherman (Jan 4, 2012)

jcambron3P said:


> You are entitled to your opinion about how we should have taken the picture. Apparently you have so much time to fish and are so great that you did not read the thread very well or your comprehension is that of a elementary school child. It was stated earlier that the fish was not caught there. It was taken for a special friend (THERE IS ALWAYS CLEARLAKE).
> 
> Now on the statement you are the best in the area including the guides. That is a pretty broad statement. I would love to see you up a against a couple of the guides from the area, I have fished with them, they win tournaments. What have you done to make such a statement.....
> 
> trying to get to ten pages...:rotfl:


After analyzing the picture I do agree the big trout was caught at some other location .

As to we are better fisherman, I'm copying what I said so you can read it again.

"One-post states that he and Rudy Grigar fished . Guess what, none of these fisherman in this post fished these area when we fished it, unless it was on the weekend, we never fished on weekends. My buddy and I know how to fish that area as good or better than anyone in the Galveston Bay area including all the fishing guides".

I can find where I said we were better fishermen just like I can't find where you said where you caught the big trout , so my reading comprehension is much better than yours.
On 12/30/11 I took a friend out and we caught 8 nice trout. On 12/31/11 in a heavy fog and we caught over 20 trout. Over 8 were over 20" and we released them. See attached picture of 14 we kept. On 1/7/12 we caught over 20 and released many of them.

We also fished Burnet Bay when we were the only ones fishing it.
The Guides found it and swamped it.On the 30ht the parking lot at Bayland was full and I think most of them were fishing Burnet area.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Can anyone post that funny picture of that guy beating a dead horse?


----------

